# New Use for Zip-Ties



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

so they added quad lugs to the breaker then found out they are too close together the fix is to add tape and zip ties


----------



## Sandman1110 (Nov 20, 2013)

I think that might be part of it...but it may be they stick out a little too far as well:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Is there a 312.11 issue ?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Sandman1110 said:


> I think that might be part of it...but it may be they stick out a little too far as well:thumbsup:


oh snap


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

here back in November i was getting a finger stitched up 
and while i was in the waiting room 
an old fellow was brought in with a broken leg
you guessed it splints made with 1 by 3 boards secured with 4 large zip-ties
done at home by his family
doc said it was a smart way to do it as long as they aren't too tight


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've taped up the stock terminals on some xformers, used the appropriate colored tape . I figure they exist low to the ground , so the heat/moisture is a prob w/terminations. And then there's always the dude who wants to take the cover(s) off live.....

~CS~


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

One of my favorite uses of zip ties, suspending a network switch:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Sandman1110 said:


> I think that might be part of it...but it may be they stick out a little too far as well:thumbsup:


 If that's the only thing preventing a short against that door, that's hack as hell.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Big John said:


> If that's the only thing preventing a short against that door, that's hack as hell.


 
Just leave the door open............then it can never short against it.:thumbsup:


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Big John said:


> If that's the only thing preventing a short against that door, that's hack as hell.


Yeah no kidding, there should be some tape on the inside of the door as well. Right guys? .... Guys? ...???

:laughing:


----------

